
My Biggest Regret as a Programmer - pplonski86
http://thecodist.com/article/my-biggest-regret-as-a-programmer
======
strikelaserclaw
From what i know, top technical people who have cutting edge knowledge and
skill set still get paid a lot (sometimes even more than their management
counter parts). It really is a supply and demand problem for high skill set.
The way i see it, the top 15% of developers (or any technical person) for that
matter never have problems making money or getting jobs, but there is a large
"middling ground" of developers who all think they belong to the top 15 % that
fight over jobs, and think the reason they are getting screwed is because the
world is unfair, when in reality, they are not as good as they think.

------
magma17
I think you can do both, management and technical stuff. Your mistake was to
think that you had to choose one of them.

